# Blueberry?s Effects on Cholesterol Examined in Lab Animal Study



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Blueberry’s Effects on Cholesterol Examined in Lab Animal Study ScienceDaily – Laboratory hamsters that were fed rations spiked with blueberry peels and other blueberry-juice-processing leftovers had better cholesterol health than hamsters whose rations weren’t enhanced with blueberries. That’s according to a study led by U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) chemist Wallace H. Yokoyama. Yokoyama pointed [...]

*Read More...*


----------

